# 75 gallon community planted tank



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Heres my 75 gallon community tank. I run two 40watt 48" G&E aquarium/plant bulbs, dose floursih excel daily and flourish comprehensive once a week. Substrate is 100lbs of sand and 40lbs of eco-complete black sand. I really enjoy this tank. I love my pygos but they tear plants up all the time. Im currently transfering ludwigia (think thats what it is) clippings to my pygo tank. Free plants! 1 amazon, some wendtti, micro sword and java moss. Micro sowrd is starting to spread out which is cool hoping it blankets the left side of the tank. Occupants are 9 black neons, 2 blue tail neons, 5 emerald tiger barbs, 4 Odessas, 5 Orange buffalo barbs, one julie corey cat, one cherry barb, 3 cherry shrimp and 3 ottos. All the plant growth on the right side are from clippings.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

looks good man.


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

Very nice, I am currently trying to get my 75 to fill in as nice as yours. I've had more trouble with swords than I had anticipated, but my crypts and dwarf sag. are taking off. I'd love to take your spare plants off your hands, if I didn't think I'd kill them in my tank.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

looking good


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

That sword plant is 4 years old. Ive had all my sword plants as long as my oldest redbelly. I think the substrate has made the difference in this tank. Its the only thing thats really any different from my pygo tank but that plants do really well in this one. That eco complete is expensive but now I think it was worth it.


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Nice setup.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

awsome set up


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Looks good...I'm planning on doing this with my 55


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Looks good man, 
Keep on it and pics coming..


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Holy sh*t that looks awesome


----------

